# eq and tren



## kaju (Aug 10, 2009)

why do we not mix eq and tren? if someone can point me in a direction to read up on this I would greatly appreciate it. and mean while give me the short answer. I read this somewhere and I cannot remember where i read it. now I want to research it and cannot. help!
is there others we do not mix?


----------



## rocco-x (Aug 10, 2009)

are you sure you read eq and tren and not deca and tren?deca and tren because they're both 19-nors which will knock the shit outta your hpta but there are some who do it with no problem.just gotta really know your body.as far as eq and tren i know plenty of guys who've done it and in my fall cycle that's what i'm doing,test enth,eq and later on in the cycle tren ace.i really don't think there's anything wrong with it.eq is a pretty safe compound as long as you don't go overboard.some guys hit 1,000mg/wk and find the sides are minimal at best except for the anxiety.maybe that's why you heard it.tren and eq both have the sides of hightened anxiety but it's not always the case.some get sides from tren from the rip and some get minimal sides like a little sweating.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 11, 2009)

rocco-x said:


> are you sure you read eq and tren and not deca and tren?deca and tren because they're both 19-nors which will knock the shit outta your hpta but there are some who do it with no problem.just gotta really know your body.as far as eq and tren i know plenty of guys who've done it and in my fall cycle that's what i'm doing,test enth,eq and later on in the cycle tren ace.i really don't think there's anything wrong with it.eq is a pretty safe compound as long as you don't go overboard.some guys hit 1,000mg/wk and find the sides are minimal at best except for the anxiety.maybe that's why you heard it.tren and eq both have the sides of hightened anxiety but it's not always the case.some get sides from tren from the rip and some get minimal sides like a little sweating.



Agreed. Tren and Eq would be a good combo imo. I would never mix deca with tren. But saying that I doubt I would ever do deca again anyway. Many do both and are fine but most wouldn't be. Not a huge fan of messing with prolactin levels too much as it can carry some bad sides. Test, tren and eq would be a great cycle. Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 11, 2009)

Elvia1023 said:


> ...Test, tren and eq would be a great cycle. Let us know what you decide to do.



Ditto.

As a side note, personally, I really like Deca.  No issues ever.  But that's just me.  Others I know can't/won't do it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have never had any bad sides with deca. I think it is a decent compound but I just think others are better. Everyone is different. I know some fellas who do deca only and love it. And these are experienced users... I don't see the logic at all but just goes to show everyone is different. Deca is a nice complement to a bulking cycle. I have never done Eq so that is on my to do list. Probably gonna be test e and eq with a kickstart of dbol with a small dose of adrol (25mg). Maybe primo (instead of eq) but it makes more sense to do eq due to the amount I plan to run.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 12, 2009)

Elvia1023 said:


> I have never done Eq so that is on my to do list. Probably gonna be test e and eq with a kickstart of dbol with a small dose of adrol (25mg). Maybe primo (instead of eq) but it makes more sense to do eq due to the amount I plan to run.



Right on.  Keep us posted on that bro when you start.  Oh yeah, as always, the avatar =


----------

